# V on Rachel Ray



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rachel Ray had a V on her show recently to help demonstate first aid tips for dogs. At about 2:00 Judy the V shows up and has a terrible case of wiggle butt! Although these are basic tips I still think they're pretty good. Plus the V just makes it so much better!

http://www.rachelrayshow.com/show/segments/view/more-first-aid-tips-pets/


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting that, KB87!! Fun little video to watch, and useful tips, too!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beautiful girl Judy is....


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

That's one of our breeders dogs - Cameo Vizslas "Cameo's Secret Agent "M" Judi"


Posted a notice about the upcoming TV Spot
http://www.cameovizslas.com/


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I have one of her dogs "Sir Lancelot Cameos Red Knight". Hes red like Clifford the Big Red Dog.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Preety dog. Wiggly butt. You ain't seen wiggly butt till you seen my little red monster. Show me how to use a skin stapler Racheal?


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Hahaha, love her wiggle butt! What a great ambassador for the breed


----------

